# physio or sports injury place near Toronto



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone know of a physio therapist or dog sports injury place, near toronto , barrie area, 

My mal has had a on and off limp since he was about 6 months old, many exrays done, and sent to specilist, cant find anything, i am looking into a MRI for him , but was told to maybe try this first, 

i dont know of any , i am 5 hrs away from toronto , so have no experience there.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

That is frustrating. I have had 2 dogs that had a similar thing. X-rays were unproductive, and I did physio and trigger point therapy, with lots of downtime and expense with the first dog etc with not much success as just as I thought things were looking good she would start to limp again.

I finally had an ultrasound done. Ultrasound showed a mild bicep tendon injury so I could finally move forward. 

My second young dog I just asked to have the CT and ultrasounds done straight up, first CT scan showed not much at 6 months old, 3 months later a second one showed very mild changes to her elbow joint, so I asked the surgeon to go in and arthroscopy showed mild ED which he was able to deal with.


Probably doesnt help you though, but it is extremely frustrating trying to diagnose those off and on again limps.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Marta W. is on WDF and is in the Toronto area. Maybe she can make a recommendation? It's definitely worth seeing a physical therapist. My Mal had on and off limping for months. Had x-rays done, saw a couple orthopedic specialists, and nothing showed up. The only thing they said was that it was Pano. I didn't feel comfortable with this diagnosis. Just felt that something still seemed a bit "off." Took him to a physical therapist who specializes in sports injuries. In less than 10 min. she had it diagnosed as an iliopsoas strain (pulled groin muscle). We've been treating it for the last 6 weeks with complete rest, and we are now increasing activity with stretching and strengthening exercises. I think I saw 4 different veterinarians/specialists before I finally got it diagnosed.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The two main groups that certify for rehabilitation are the University of Tennessee and the Canine Rehabilitation Institute. I'm partial to Tennessee's program and it will be the one I will likely take, but here is how you find a certified therapist:

http://www.canineequinerehab.com/canada.asp
http://www.caninerehabinstitute.com/Find_A_Therapist.html


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Canine Wellness Centre
http://www.caninewellness.com
Tania Costa - CCRP, CAAP, VT CMT, Cranial Sacral

She went to University of Tennessee. I have heard nothing but great things about her, she did some massage and swim therapy for my dogs and she is a really nice no bs person to deal with. 


This is the other place I told you about in Newmarket:
http://www.veter.ca/
I told you they were at the Nemarket OSPCA, which they are not. They are an emerg and rehab centre.


----------

